# How do you predict adult size based on puppy size?



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Finnigan was the largest in his litter, by far. He was a pound and a half heavier than all of his siblings at not quite 10 weeks, and a full head larger (his siblings were the size of his body minus his head, and several inches shorter.)

His breeders told me he would be at least 15 pounds full grown, but they weren't 100% sure. On the plus side, he's a "gentle giant" as he was the most gentle and laid back of the litter (why we chose him.) 

How do you tell how large a poodle (toy, mini, standard) will be? What scale if any is used?

Once he is adjusted and everything is settled in, we may entertain the idea of a second, either another very large mini or a small standard male, so I'd like to know how their sizing works as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 24953 (Oct 27, 2013)

*standard size*

Hey there,
This is also just what I am trying to find out, for my standard!!!

she is 23" and 44lbs now at 7 months...
she was 20" and 29lbs at 4 months...
(I think her weight is spot on for her, very lean but heavy, can just feel spine etc but not see & nice grab of fat on her but very defined waist and tucked up tummy,)

Id like to see if there is a pattern or if it is just random and some stop growing quicker than others, 
I have seen the chart around the forums and it would look like she should reach 25"+ but her parents were both 26" as far as I know,
and if she only has 2" left to go she seems young at 7 months to only have that small bit of growing left in her over 5 months -
generally it seems people say growing pretty much stops at a year? Is this what everyone finds? I know it will slow down but 5 months to grow only 2" seems a long time but maybe that is it?

The vet saw her at 4 1/2 months and thought we had or were told the age wrong and she was older till I gave him the vet book from the breeder stating her date of birth, and said she was going to grow to a massive size.

They say to go by paws when they are puppies as well - have no idea if that is true or rubbish - hers are massive. The palm of my own hand is hardly any bigger.

And I see a lot about european restriction past 24" for showing, I don't know about it - but I will say my breeder said one of the other littler mates was going to be shown and he was bigger than my girl so Id presume he is at least matching my girls height and exceed the 24" - so don't know if he's going into a different thing or what, that's the UK if anyone knows about that

I know she''l just grow to whatever size she grows, and she's big as it is, but it's nice to have an idea and see what other peoples standards were & are.


----------



## canil_quindim (Feb 22, 2009)

*how much will grow*

im a breeder of standards, and is hard for me to tell what size will be my puppies

some will grow to 10-11 months old and then just fill in body (the ones who grown till this age are the biggest ones)
another ones will stop growing at 7 months old and then just fill in body (those are the smallest ones)

i have just imported a poodle male from USA (im from Brazil), couse my male puppies are getting wey too huge 27' - 28', thats realy huge for us here in Brazil, couse we follow FCI rules about sizes.

so my new boy is from a kennel that breeds smaller size standards, they have imported moyen poodles from Europa to breed to their small size standard females

so my new puppy is 5 months old (made yesterday) he is 15'78 and 18lbs, breeder says he is going to reach 19'-20' (that would be perfect for what i need) but he seems so petit!

i realy would love to know how much grow he still has to do

his dad is from russia, all medium poodles ranging from 17'-18' tall
and mom´s side have standards and mediums from germany, ranging from 17' to 22'


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My formula for Tpoo adult weight is double the weight at 16 weeks, plus half to one pound.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 24953 (Oct 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> My formula for Tpoo adult weight is double the weight at 16 weeks, plus half to one pound.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I seen a similar thing for standards somewhere else - to double the weight from 4 months old can't remember if it said about the extra added on


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lilly said:


> I seen a similar thing for standards somewhere else - to double the weight from 4 months old can't remember if it said about the extra added on


Well if it did say that, I would guess it would be more like add 5-10 pounds - but perhaps somebody better in math then I could figure that out more precisely!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

